

Ask HN: Is it safer to register a domain with a swedish registrar? - mikerhoads

Would registering to a Swedish registrar provide some protections against the ICE seizure hullabaloo that is going on right now?
======
binarysoul
Safer than what?

~~~
mikerhoads
Safer than large U.S. or larger European mainstream registrars.

